# How much to pay for used 560Ti Hawk 1GB GPU with 1 month warranty?



## tinornit (May 28, 2014)

How much can I pay for used MSI 560Ti Hawk 1GB GPU with 1 month warranty?
Purpose:I need a GPU to play some new games in moderate settings without lag.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 28, 2014)

what's your budget?

I think 7-8K, let others comment.

- - - Updated - - -

post in this thread


----------



## masterkd (May 28, 2014)

Please don't pay that much for it. 560Ti Hawk with 1 year warranty is selling for around 5 - 5.5k.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2014)

~5k maximum price


----------



## masterkd (May 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ~5k maximum price



Even 5k will be more. The card is left with only 1 month warranty. That means nearly 3 years old.  4.5k is acceptable. Less if possible.


----------



## tinornit (May 28, 2014)

Actually, quoted price would be Rs.5500 for the 560Ti Hawk. 
&
The other option will be HD7770 in Snapdeal for Rs.6525 with 2 years Warranty ( After getting 10% of on SBI Card + Mobile App Rs.100 off).

I am kind of tempted to buy the 560Ti because of the BenchMark results everywhere shows it is much better performer.
Please help me decide here...


----------



## masterkd (May 28, 2014)

for 1 month warranty I would suggest you not to buy it at all. Too risky.


----------



## tinornit (May 28, 2014)

Hi MasterKd,

it seems you are using the 560Ti Hawk...how do you think it is ? for how long have you been playing using this Card?
anythoughts?


----------



## masterkd (May 29, 2014)

This is a wonderful card. I am using it for more than 2.5 years. You can run almost all the game in full HD. However don't expect to max out recent games.


----------



## rajnusker (May 31, 2014)

masterkd said:


> Please don't pay that much for it. 560Ti Hawk with 1 year warranty is selling for around 5 - 5.5k.



Where? Give link.


----------



## masterkd (May 31, 2014)

There is no link but I have contacted people from OLX and Quikr ads (Planned to make SLI) and that is the range I got. Obviously there are people who wants more but little bit of searching gives you quotes like that.
Currently I have sold my card and I have received offers mostly 4.5K - 5K for my card having approx 6 months warranty.


----------



## iittopper (May 31, 2014)

tinornit said:


> How much can I pay for used MSI 560Ti Hawk 1GB GPU with 1 month warranty?
> Purpose:I need a GPU to play some new games in moderate settings without lag.



5-6k max . Its a good card only limited by 1 GB VRAM .


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 3, 2014)

If you still get it under 6k, its VFM. Just don't overclock it and it'll push respectable frames in med settings. Even my GTX 560 manages to push 20-30 fps in Ultra settings on 1080p.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm getting a Zotac 560 Ti G.One Signature edition @ 6.2k (including shipping) from a guy. I think till 6k its VFM. If you can then go for it.


----------

